# Getting Labels Off Used Wine Bottles



## Rockne (Sep 6, 2011)

What is the best way to get labels off? Currently I boil the bottles and scrape labels off with a razor and then use Goo Gone to scrub the glue off. Is there an easier quicker way?


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 6, 2011)

I soak the bottles in a utility sink with hot water and oxyclean. Labels usually come off fairly easily, if not I use a razor knife. Any stubborn residual adhesive that doesn't come off with soap and water gets some denatured alcohol and a little rub with a rag.


----------



## Rockne (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks, I will try that.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 6, 2011)

ffemt128 said:


> I soak the bottles in a utility sink with hot water and oxyclean. Labels usually come off fairly easily, if not I use a razor knife. Any stubborn residual adhesive that doesn't come off with soap and water gets some denatured alcohol and a little rub with a rag.



I do the same except after scraping the bottles I just stick them back in the sink for another hour them scrape of the glue. After scaping off the glue set the bottle back in the sink of water untill you've done each one. Then i just spiff them up with a scotch brite pad then hang on a tree to drain.


----------



## robie (Sep 6, 2011)

As you can see, there are many ways of dong this. All of them work.

Since I don't have a large sink:
I scrap the dry label off the dry bottle with a window razorbladed scraper, then spray bottle with De-solv-it and let it set for a couple of hours. Next, as I rub the bottle surface, I rinse off the dissolved glue and use a scotch pad to loosen any remaining glue. I spray them again and let bottles set for awhile. By now with a little rubbing the bottles should rinse pretty clean.

Some folks put bottle in a dish washer to remove the labels. I'll bet it works well, but my wife would kill me!!!


----------



## Rocky (Sep 6, 2011)

ffemt128 said:


> I soak the bottles in a utility sink with hot water and oxyclean. Labels usually come off fairly easily, if not I use a razor knife. Any stubborn residual adhesive that doesn't come off with soap and water gets some denatured alcohol and a little rub with a rag.



I do much the same thing as ffemt128 (Oxiclean and hot water soak), except I use an old chef's knife to scrape the labels and an SOS or Brillo pad to clean off any residual glue. Works great for me. I knocked out 14 bottles today in about 30 minutes.

It is really interesting to see the different glues that are used. Some lables literally float off the bottle, some peel off easily in one piece after soaking, some need a little coaxing with the knife and Brillo pad. I have no idea what those Aussies use for glue! I think it etches the glass and the label becomes part of the botttle. The Italians, on the other hand, must just spit on the label and slap it on.


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Sep 7, 2011)

I use 5 gallon buckets, and incredible pink, soak about 8 bottles in each bucket over night.. many of the labels fall right off.. Usually use the buckets for a week before i change it out..


----------



## Paulc (Sep 7, 2011)

1/2 hour soaking in as hot a water I can get followed by knife and brillo pad. I can do a case of bottles in about 1 hr including the soaking time. paulc


----------



## Larryh86GT (Sep 8, 2011)

I also soak (not to be confused with the infamous "cork soakers" on the forum) and scrape the labels off. Most labels come off easy and the ones that are tough I deposit the bottle in the recyling bin. It's just not worth the effort and having to use solvents to remove them.

Larry


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 8, 2011)

Larryh86GT said:


> I also soak (not to be confused with the infamous "cork soakers" on the forum) and scrape the labels off. Most labels come off easy and the ones that are tough I deposit the bottle in the recyling bin. It's just not worth the effort and having to use solvents to remove them.
> 
> Larry




Yeah - I don't bother with soaking, scrubbing, cleaning, solvents, etc - i can buy a case of bottles for $10.99 - so at $0.91 per bottle - it's not worth the time, effort, water and solvent usage.


----------



## docanddeb (Sep 8, 2011)

My fruit wines cost less than 91 cents to make, so I refuse to pay for bottles! We do what we have to. I don't label my own bottles very often, just a band taped to itself around the neck. Only special gifts get a label.

Debbie


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah - not everybody does it. I get my grapes and fruit pretty cheap. So my cost per bottle comes out around $.35 - $50.

So i don't mind paying the extra $0.91 per bottle. I only label the ones i give away - the other don't get labeled. I do reuse those - no labels - just wash and store.


----------

